# How far out



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

How far out do you go in an 18' deep-v? I'd like to go out if it's calm but I'm no stunt pilot. I've seen the waves change real fast.
Bob


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

As FAR as ur STONES will let U
I have a 20ftr and been 20 miles from the port i put in at , on the right day.. boat runs 55mph helps to
Its ur safety zone 
or comfort zone all up too


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

The answer: It depends.

I previously had a 17.5 ft aluminum with a 50hp outboard and have gone 10+ miles offshore when conditions were right. It really comes down to common sense and an understanding of the conditions present and what changes will likely occur while you are on the water. There are many factors that should be considered:

How reliable is your boat? Do you have all safety equipment? Marine radio?
What kind of seas are you comfortable in? If there is a six inch chop in the morning, but it's forecasted to be a 2-4 ft head wind on your way back in, it's probably not a good idea with the pounding your spleen will take for an hour plus.
Check to see if the area you are planning to fish has an offshore weather buoy nearby. This will give you a good indication of actual conditions at that time (of course it can change once you are out there).
Basically, if you do your homework and study the wind, waves, and weather forecast you can limit the chances of getting yourself into sloppy conditions (but not always). Once you are out there, don't wait for it to get bad before you decide to leave. If it seems like it's turning for the worse...call it a day and head on in.

Good luck.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Bob...

You have to pick your days. We are talking about a 18.5 foot Lund with a 4.3 litre 6 cylinder I/O... so she scoots along pretty good. I have been out to approximately 250 FOW off of South Haven which is about 17-18 miles offshore. This was when it was basically flat water and only took us about a half hour to get back into port.

Learn to read the water and the weather and make sure all safety gear is in check and you should be good to go. It always helps to have a "partner boat" when you make runs like this too!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I run a 14' and a 21.5' and each year take more fish out of the 14' than the 215.

Another thing to consider, fish upwind of port. Take your pounding on the ride out, ride the waves while you fish, and then ride them back in or at least at a beam sea to port.

Always amazed to watch people pound straight into waves heading out, when sometimes you can dog-leg 30 degrees either way, have a much softer ride and still get out there faster even if you have to go farther.

My 215 can hit 50 on the right day, but when everything goes to hell, I'm happier that she can do 9mph in the slop than how fast she can go when it's calm.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Like has been said, it is all in your comfort level. In most cases the boat will handle much more water than the riders will. 

I have a 16' Lund Angler and a 21' Cuddy. The smaller boat gets much more work now due to the price of gas in the tow veichle.

In April the Lund was out in 200+ FOW out of St Joe. which is a ways out there. 

It often would run from Port Sheldon to Holland or Grand Haven depending on what fishing we were doing. 

Saturday Afternoon took the Lund for a ride in 3-5's. Not the most enjoyable relaxing fishing trip ever. But we did like FarBeyond said we angled north on the way out and trolled south. With two rods in the water we finished 9 for 13 over 160 to 180 FOW. 

Good Luck and Be Safe. 

-Jim


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

haveing a smart phone with weather allerts and internet radar if you can get reception is a plus. If nothong else, listen to the weather reports on your marine band every hour for changes in forecast or conditions. 

Keep track of the wind, that will tell you quicker than anything else what is coming especially if it does something that was not forecasted when you left. 

REMEMBER - Lake Michigan does not listen to the forecasters and could care less that you are out there. It is up to you and you alone to make sure you are safe. No one has ever died from not going fishing on a potentially bad day.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

georgeb said:


> haveing a smart phone with weather allerts and internet radar if you can get reception is a plus. If nothong else, listen to the weather reports on your marine band every hour for changes in forecast or conditions.
> 
> Keep track of the wind, that will tell you quicker than anything else what is coming especially if it does something that was not forecasted when you left.
> 
> REMEMBER - Lake Michigan does not listen to the forecasters and could care less that you are out there. It is up to you and you alone to make sure you are safe. No one has ever died from not going fishing on a potentially bad day.


 
What George said.

B


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

And it never hurts if your going offshore in a smaller boat, to have a spare 5 gal. tank. You'll burn alot more bucking waves if you have to on way in for an hour or so, and it wouldn't be good to do after trolling all day and only have 1/4 tank left.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an 18 with a 70 and play in rough water of sag bay 13 miles out with no worries. She turns rough out here in a heart beat. I've came back in 4 to 5s and I usually under estimate waves. That 18 will take what a 23 ft boat will take just not as comfy. The wave spacing over on ur side helps ive ran my flat bottom in waves over there I'd never try here. If you r a little timid about waves that boat will take more than u will.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

lewy149 said:


> I have an 18 with a 70 and play in rough water of sag bay 13 miles out with no worries. She turns rough out here in a heart beat. I've came back in 4 to 5s and I usually under estimate waves. That 18 will take what a 23 ft boat will take just not as comfy. The wave spacing over on ur side helps ive ran my flat bottom in waves over there I'd never try here. If you r a little timid about waves that boat will take more than u will.


I don't think some of the newer boats will take what them old starcrafts will. They made them for the conditions back then. I wonder about some of the boats nowdays, they look like their made for looks more than functionability.


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> I have an 18 with a 70 and play in rough water of sag bay 13 miles out with no worries. She turns rough out here in a heart beat. I've came back in 4 to 5s and I usually under estimate waves. That 18 will take what a 23 ft boat will take just not as comfy. The wave spacing over on ur side helps ive ran my flat bottom in waves over there I'd never try here. If you r a little timid about waves that boat will take more than u will.


 You only have to lose power once. Lose steerage and it doesn't matter what you think your boat can take. My cousin, a sheriff on marine patrol in LSC, has many stories to tell of 16 and 18 ft aluminum boats swamped by big waves. There's an old saying that I like to keep in mind when out on any body of water. ' Discretion is the Better Part of Valor '. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thats what the kicker with the tiller arm is for If both motors fail....well, it was meant to be..."stay thirsty my friend":lol:


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Thats what the kicker with the tiller arm is for If both motors fail....well, it was meant to be..."stay thirsty my friend":lol:


 And if a coast guard or marine patrol person loses their life trying to save some dumb sucker who figured his 18 footer is capable of 5 ft seas 13 miles out... Well that was just meant to be also. Wind direction can change in moments.Just like fish stories, big wave stories seem to make the waves grow every time the story gets repeated!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Supersport18 said:


> And if a coast guard or marine patrol person loses their life trying to save some dumb sucker who figured his 18 footer is capable of 5 ft seas 13 miles out... Well that was just meant to be also. Wind direction can change in moments.Just like fish stories, big wave stories seem to make the waves grow every time the story gets repeated!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You've gotta learn the bay, and the way the weather works out there and you'll be fine for the most part. I have a 15' and was at the spark plug yesterday with no problems. Take in all the info you can, and if in doubt, ask like the poster has. Anywhere at anytime any boat could be too small.....i.e....Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It's obvious some of you are much more brave than I am. :lol:


----------

